# Camo dipping



## mattchu4321 (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you have any Pictures? what is the cost?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Camo*

You can check out my site www.buckeyewtp.com skulls are $50 plus shipping


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*New*

New pics are posted


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*new*

new patterns available


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Whats the turn around time on a bow ? and does it need to be sent disassembled ?


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Turnaround*

I can do a whole bow in about 1 week I can disassemble for a fee


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*pm*

pm's sent


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Camo*

You can visit www.buckeyewtp.com for All your water transfer printing needs


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Ttt


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pic*

Here is a pic or a recent boar skull


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*new*

new pics posted buckeyewtp.com


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*pm*

pms sent


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*clean*

We can clean skulls too!


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys are only 10 minutes away from me, im sure i can find something for you to dip! Make me a package deal if i dip a few things? lol

Bump for you!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

I wish there was something like this in southern California, I would like to have some larger skulls (elk, aoudad, spanish goat, etc..) done. I would really like to see a skull in some of the finer wood patterns like Burl. 

Anyways, nice work.

Chris


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*pm*

Pms sent thanks


----------

